# RIDERS ONLY PART 2- HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE ALL KNOW THAT LAST YEAR WAS A HUGE SUCCESS AND MORE FUN THAN WE COULD HANDLE. ALL THE HOMIES AND OUT OF TOWNERS HANGIN OUT DRINKIN, HOPPIN, AND BETTIN. THIS YEAR WE ARE EXPECTING MORE CARS FROM OUT OF TOWN. PRETTY MUCH THE LAST CHANCE FOR GRUDGE HOPS TO BE SETTLED IN THE NORTHWEST. THIS IS PLENTY OF NOTICE SO YOU GUYS WITH EXCUSES CAN GET THE DAY OFF. WE STARTED LAST YEAR AROUND 1 OR 2PM. BYOB AND BYO CASH. THE LOCATION IS SET AND NICK WILL POST THAT ALONG WITH THE 
DIRECTIONS. 

SO IF YOU'RE GOING, POST IT HERE AND NOW SO SOMEONE THAT MAY WANT TO HOP YOU ONE LAST TIME KNOWS YOU'RE GONNA BE THERE. 



BY THE WAY, EVERY LOWCOS CAR WILL BE THERE. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:cheesy: No more broken a-arms im there :cheesy:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

its on once again!!!!,... lets start tha insagate'n,.. pato vs jeff,..me vs sumerstyle,.. lets keep add'n to tha list!!!!!!! see you all there!!!!!!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Aug 12 2004, 06:55 PM
> *its on once again!!!!,... lets start tha insagate'n,.. pato vs jeff,..me vs sumerstyle,.. lets keep add'n to tha list!!!!!!!  see you all there!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2129572[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: this should be good, i got $$ on pato and rob!!! only if pato got his shit fixed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sounds like fun :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin: GOT DA FULL STACK OF OSC COILS LETS TRY'M :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THERE WILL BE A FREE BBQ TO ALL THE RIDERS THAT BRING A LOWRIDER :biggrin: CARNE ASADA AND CHEESE BURGERS, THERE WILL ALSO BE A RAFLE TICKET SALE, WITH SOME GOOD PRIZES :biggrin: SO FAR UNLIMITED HYDRAULICS HAS DONATED A SET OF YOUR CHOICE 3 1/2 OR 4 1/2 TON OSC HOPPING SPRINGS AND MORE SHOP DONATIONS TBA :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHERE ARE THE YAKIMA RIDERS AT?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 15 2004, 02:53 AM
> *WHERE ARE THE YAKIMA RIDERS AT?
> [snapback]2135217[/snapback]​*


They must be in Yakima cause not very many of them came to our show.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

what kind of event is this???? :biggrin: 

is it any fun???? :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 Sounds like a good time to me, ill be there


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

ILL BE THERE IT WAS FUN LAST YEAR SO IT SHOULD BE BETTER THIS YEAR SO WHERE IS IT GOING TO BE AT?????????


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Aug 15 2004, 09:24 PM
> *ILL BE THERE IT WAS FUN LAST YEAR SO IT SHOULD BE BETTER THIS YEAR SO WHERE IS IT GOING TO BE AT?????????
> [snapback]2137285[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: good question though. U would think someone would post up the spot so people can go!! Why wait till last minute, why keep it secret if u want riders to show up, make this shit known!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

nick is just waiting to finish the flyer to give the location, so in the mean while everyone just continue getting their cars done and cleaned up for this event


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 16 2004, 09:39 AM
> *nick is just waiting to finish the flyer to give the location, so in the mean while everyone just continue getting their cars done and cleaned up for this event
> [snapback]2138573[/snapback]​*


Thanx, that sounds good!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$RIDERS ONLY #2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

*********************SEPTEMBER, 25TH**********************

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@YAKIMA, [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@THE THUNDERBIRD [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@


##############"HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT"##############
###############EVERYBODY GETS DOWN###############
##############BATTLE OF THE AREA CODES#############

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STREET STARS DVD # 2 RELEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

&&&&&&&&&FREE BBQ FOR THE RIDERS WHO BRING A CAR&&&&&&&&
&&&&&&&CARNE ASADA, TORTILLAS, SALSA, & HAMBERGERS&&&&&&

@@@@@@@@@@@@@REAL SIDE [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@WILL BE PLAYING MUSIC ALL [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@



#################2$ RAFLE TICKETS ################


************************THE STARS**************************

UNLIMITED HUSTLE, TRI-CITIES 509, SINGLE PUMP CAPRICE :thumbsup: 
"I SUPPORT SWITCH HITTERS, NOT SHIT SPITTERS"-UNLIMITED HUSTLE

BUMPER TAP, PORTLAND 503, DOUBLE PUMP CUTLASS 
AND A RADICAL CUTLASS 
"HOTTER THAN FISH GREASE"-BUMPER TAP

GRUMPY, SPOKANE 509, DOUBLE PUMP BIG BODY :0 
"THE HOTTEST BIG BODY IN THE UNIVERSE"-GRUMPY

BIG TONY, SEATTLE 206, SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS  
"BUILD IT DONT BUY IT"-BIG TONY

GRAPEVINE509, YAKIMA 509, SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS 
"LETS START THE INSTAGATE'N"-GRAPEVINE 509

IAN, SPOKANE 509, DOUBLE PUMP TOWNCAR :biggrin: 
"SHUT UP AND WASH MY DISHES BITCH"-IAN

82-REDRUM, YAKIMA 509, SINGLE PUMP MONTE CARLO 
"ILL HOP THE ASS OF MY CAR ON JEFF"-82REDRUM

PAUL JENDA, PORTLAND 503, RADICAL CUTLASS :biggrin: 
"PUTTNIT DOWN FOR PORTLAND BABY, 503"-PAUL JENDA

MILKWEED, CANADA 604, DOUBLE PUMP CUTLASS 
"I GOT THE HOTTEST CUTLASS IN THE UNIVERSE"-MILKWEED

MAUI MALIBU, YAKIMA 509, SINGLE PUMP MALIBU
"GET OFF MY BLOCK WITH THAT RAGEDY PICE OF SHIT"-MAUI MALIBU

*********************SHOPS*************************
SIDE2SIDE, TBA

********************CLUBS****************************


PURO LOCOS, PORTLAND 503 :biggrin: 
SINGLE PUMP LAC, SINGLE PUMP REGAL, RADICAL CUT, RADICAL 64

INDIVIDUALS, PORTLAND 503, :biggrin: 
DOUBLE PUMP 63, SINGLE PUMP MONTE

503 RIDERZ, PORTLAND 503, :biggrin: 
DOUBLE PUMP 63 VERT, SINGLE PUMP CAPRICE, SINGLE PUMP ELCO

FULLXTC, SEATTLE 206, AND PORTLAND 503 :biggrin: 
S10 AND MORE

LOWCOS, SPOKANE 509, ALL 22 MEMBERS:biggrin: 
3 BIG BODIES, REGAL, RIVIERA AND MORE

LIFETIME, SEATTLE 206 :biggrin: 

SHOWYORYDE, PORTLAND 503 :biggrin: 

ROYAL IMAGE, SEATTLE 206 :biggrin: 

LOCAL PRIDE, YAKIMA 509 :biggrin: 

HOMIEZ RIDEZ, PORTLAND 503 :biggrin: 

BOULEVARD, SEATTLE 206 :biggrin: 
MONTE CARLO, CUTLASS

CONTAGIOUS, YAKIMA 509 :biggrin: 



%%%%%%%%%%%%RAFLE%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


*A FULL SHOW CANDY LOWRIDER BIKE FRAM-OLSKOOLCADDY- AUTOART* 

YOUR CHOICE OF 3.5 OR 4.5 OSC HOPPING COILS- UNLIMITED HYDRAULICS :biggrin: 

A COMPETITION SACO MOTOR- LOWCOS HYDRAULICS :biggrin: 

STREET STARS DVD #2, 5 WILL BE RAFFLED OFF-STREET STARS 

HYDRAULIC HOSES-JENDAS CUSTOM AUTO :biggrin: 

SQUARE DUMP-BIG TIME HYDRAULICS

TBA-SIDE2SIDE HYDRAULICS

MORE WILL BE ADDED TO ALL THE ABOVE LISTS ASAP, ANYONE OR SHOPS THAT WANT TO DONATE ,ANYTHING WOULD BE GREATLY APRECIATED 

$$$$$$$FOR ANY FURTHER INFROMATION CALL 509-728-3946$$$$$$$


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Aug 13 2004, 10:36 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: this should be good, i got $$ on pato and rob!!! only if pato got his shit fixed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2130832[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: this should be fun, looks like i'll be drinkin on you that night :0  .


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Aug 16 2004, 12:54 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: this should be fun, looks like i'll be drinkin on you that night  :0   .
> [snapback]2139245[/snapback]​*


its all good jeff, i hate to bet on locals against locals but in this situation u 2 been needing to settle this, so i will have some cold brews waiting for whoever wins between u two!! :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Aug 16 2004, 03:34 PM
> *its all good jeff, i hate to bet on locals against locals but in this situation u 2 been needing to settle this, so i will have some cold brews waiting for whoever wins between u two!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2139708[/snapback]​*


i know what you mean, we can't seem to have our cars both working at the same time :biggrin: . if you didn't know any better you would think we were sharing parts :roflmao: :roflmao: .
guess that means i need to start working on getting my car ready


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2004, 12:39 PM
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$RIDERS ONLY #2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> *********************SEPTEMBER, 25TH**********************
> ...


THAT WOULD BE 4 BIG BODIES, THREE LINCOLNS, REGALS, RIVIERSA AND MORE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2004, 12:39 PM
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$RIDERS ONLY #2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> *********************SEPTEMBER, 25TH**********************
> ...


THAT WOULD BE 4 BIG BODIES, THREE LINCOLNS, REGALS, RIVIERSA AND MORE.


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Aug 13 2004, 11:36 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: this should be good, i got $$ on pato and rob!!! only if pato got his shit fixed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2130832[/snapback]​*


well get some switches then maybe u can be in the mix to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Aug 16 2004, 06:59 PM
> *well get some switches then maybe u can be in the mix to :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2140582[/snapback]​*


already working on it but not with the lac homie!!


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

on what


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2004, 12:39 PM
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$RIDERS ONLY #2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> *********************SEPTEMBER, 25TH**********************
> ...



what about me??? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Jenda's Hydraulics TO BE ANNOUNCED......................... Whats up with that??? :angry: You should know by now we wouldn't miss it for nothing, was the best last year and sure to be the same this year. See ya soon :biggrin: 


THE JENDA'S


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Aug 16 2004, 09:26 PM
> *on what
> [snapback]2140864[/snapback]​*


Training Day Style :biggrin: check your pm homie,


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 17 2004, 06:59 AM
> *Jenda's Hydraulics TO BE ANNOUNCED......................... Whats up with that??? :angry:  You should know by now we wouldn't miss it for nothing, was the best last year and sure to be the same this year. See ya soon :biggrin:
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2141583[/snapback]​*


cool, you know we all have been real busy this year and havnt had much contact other than at shows, i knew the familly would come but i wanted to make sure before i posted it, im happy to hear it, last year the jendas was a very big reason we had such a great turn out, well see you guys there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

LOL Nick..................Now change the damn TBA j/p :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2004, 11:39 AM
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$RIDERS ONLY #2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> *********************SEPTEMBER, 25TH**********************
> ...



JUST LIKE LAST YEAR, EVERYDAY THE LIST GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER
THANKS TO BIG MIKE AT REAL SIDE RECORDS FOR BRINGIN THE MUSIC :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

OH SHIT IS MIKE AND TONY FROM 503 GOING TO DO SOME BREAK DANCE BATTLE'S :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 17 2004, 01:59 PM
> *OH SHIT IS MIKE AND TONY FROM 503 GOING TO DO SOME BREAK DANCE BATTLE'S  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2142991[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 i got my money on bubba , cause no one can clown the worm :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

oh shit my cutlass is gonna be ready????
i better get on it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Aug 17 2004, 11:54 PM
> *oh shit my cutlass is gonna be ready????
> i better get on it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2144647[/snapback]​*


with comments like "i have the hottest cutlass in the universe" yes you better be ready :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

don't you mean coupe?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

AND THE RAFLE KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2004, 11:39 AM
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$RIDERS ONLY #2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> *********************SEPTEMBER, 25TH**********************
> ...


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2004, 01:56 AM
> *with comments like "i have the hottest cutlass in the universe" yes you better be ready  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2144653[/snapback]​*


hey nik remeber the king of cutlass's :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHATS UP NICK IM NOT ON THE LIST :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

HOPPING MY ASS IS THE SAME AS HOPPING A V-6 SO THAT MAKES IT EVEN :cheesy: AND ILL HOP AGAINST ANY OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS SINCE THEY TALKN SHIT!!! SO BRING ALL YOUR CLUBS SHOW CARS SO WE CAN GET IT ON :angry:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 19 2004, 06:43 PM
> *HOPPING MY ASS IS THE SAME AS HOPPING A V-6 SO THAT MAKES IT EVEN  :cheesy:    AND ILL HOP AGAINST ANY OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS SINCE THEY TALKN SHIT!!!  SO BRING ALL YOUR CLUBS SHOW CARS SO WE CAN GET IT ON  :angry:
> [snapback]2150536[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
before you start trying to hop the ass of your car, learn to hop the front :0 :0 .
and for my other club members talkin shit, take it up with them this is me and you :0 .


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Aug 19 2004, 11:02 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> before you start trying to hop the ass of your car, learn to hop the front :0  :0 .
> and for my other club members talkin shit, take it up with them this is me and you :0 .
> [snapback]2151047[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: YOU FUNNY :cheesy: SINCE U MAXED OUT WIT A PRIMERD REGAL AND WIT A WAVEY ASS PINK CIVIC. WE COULD HOP 4 TITLES BUT THEN WHAT WOULD I DO WIT A 50$ DOLLAR REGAL :cheesy: LIKE I SAID BRING ALL DA PRIMERD CARS U GUYS GOT
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 20 2004, 09:37 PM
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: YOU FUNNY :cheesy: SINCE U MAXED OUT WIT A PRIMERD REGAL AND WIT A WAVEY ASS PINK CIVIC.  WE COULD HOP 4 TITLES BUT THEN WHAT WOULD I DO WIT A 50$ DOLLAR REGAL :cheesy: LIKE I SAID BRING ALL DA PRIMERD CARS U GUYS GOT
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2154803[/snapback]​*


you talk alot of shit for a guy that doesn't even own a computer :0 :0 :0 , if you are as big of a baller as you say you are then put up 4 bills.............. :0 :0 :0 :0 








:dunno:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

OOOOOOHHHHH THE BETS ARE STARTING ALREADY!!!!!!

***** $AID 4 BENGIE'$ AND POSTED A PICTURE :0


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 20 2004, 10:37 PM
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: YOU FUNNY :cheesy: SINCE U MAXED OUT WIT A PRIMERD REGAL AND WIT A WAVEY ASS PINK CIVIC.  WE COULD HOP 4 TITLES BUT THEN WHAT WOULD I DO WIT A 50$ DOLLAR REGAL :cheesy: LIKE I SAID BRING ALL DA PRIMERD CARS U GUYS GOT
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2154803[/snapback]​*


okay u bring your bondo cracked car and well see what we can do with that peice of shit :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Aug 21 2004, 12:54 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: okay u bring your bondo cracked car and well see what we can do with that peice of shit :biggrin:
> [snapback]2155327[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WE ONLY ON PG. 3 AND IT'S GETTING SERIOUS ALREADY, 35 DAYS LEFT AND MONEY IS GETTING THROWN AROUND AND SHIT TALKING HAS OFFICALLY STARTED. EVERYONE GET YOUR PAPER STACKS READY.

AND REMEMBER THIS IS A N.W. HOPP FEST, EVERYONE GETS DOWN, FROM RUSTY AND PRIMERD STREET TO FULL CANDY SHOW CAR HEAT, EVERYONE GETS A CHANCE TO HOPP AGAINST ANYONE THEY LIKE, LIKE I SAID FROM RUSTY WIRE WHEELS TO CHROMED OUT TURN TABLE CARS !!!!!!! NO B.S. ABOUT WHO HAS WHAT IN THE TRUNK OR UNDER THE HOOD, FROM V6'S TO V10'S, REAR LOCKUPS, SHOCKS, CHROME OR NOT EVERYONE IS HOPPING ON SEPT. 25


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Aug 21 2004, 12:54 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: okay u bring your bondo cracked car and well see what we can do with that peice of shit :biggrin:
> [snapback]2155327[/snapback]​*


HAY WANT YOU STAY OUT OF JEFF AND PATO SHIT JEFF IS A BIG BOY HE DONT NEED YOU TO FIGHT HIS BATTLES FOR HIM :biggrin: :biggrin


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Aug 21 2004, 09:05 AM
> *HAY WANT YOU STAY OUT OF JEFF AND PATO SHIT JEFF IS A BIG BOY HE DONT NEED YOU TO FIGHT HIS BATTLES FOR HIM  :biggrin:  :biggrin
> [snapback]2155624[/snapback]​*


hey why dont u read what was said and see why i jumped in got to have fun some how or are you mad cause im taking your cheerleading job.
get a booster seat that holds you up better cause your mispelling again lol 
laterz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

LOOK BRO CHEERLEADING SHIT IS GETTING OLD AND YOUR BOOSTER SEAT SHIT OLD AND IF YOU WANT TO BE MY SPELLING BITCH THATS COOL :angry: :angry:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Aug 22 2004, 08:51 AM
> *LOOK BRO CHEERLEADING SHIT IS GETTING OLD AND YOUR BOOSTER SEAT SHIT OLD  AND IF YOU WANT TO BE MY SPELLING BITCH THATS COOL  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]2157976[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 what should i do :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Aug 22 2004, 09:13 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  what should i do  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2158426[/snapback]​*


get a fuck'n life!!!!!!! and stop jock'n jeffs :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ,you shoud jock your self!!!!!! oh yeah you don't got nothing to jock!!!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I WISH SOME ONE COULD CHEERLEAD FOR ME


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 22 2004, 04:07 PM
> *I WISH SOME ONE COULD CHEERLEAD FOR ME
> [snapback]2158859[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Aug 19 2004, 11:02 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> before you start trying to hop the ass of your car, learn to hop the front :0  :0 .
> and for my other club members talkin shit, take it up with them this is me and you :0 .
> [snapback]2151047[/snapback]​*


Us talkin shit? i dont even know him, i only know him as the carlo thats on jeff's ''kitchen's open come get get served tape'' so it couldn't be me. only time i said anything was awhile back and shut some hatin mouths up at the speedway... i wonder who he thinks is talkin shit hmm... but anywayz i'll be there  hugo u gonna hop? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Aug 22 2004, 04:57 PM
> * ''kitchen's open  come get get served "
> [snapback]2158968[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Whats up everybody?? Just checkin in and I see that there is already some stuff brewing, now lets not scare off any upcoming future hoppers. We need more and you all know it...........So be nice :biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Aug 22 2004, 02:18 PM
> *get a fuck'n life!!!!!!! and stop jock'n jeffs :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,you shoud jock your self!!!!!! oh yeah you don't got nothing to jock!!!!!!
> [snapback]2158590[/snapback]​*


hey now your hurting my feelings j/p i knew it wouldn't fail i was wondering how long it would take you to be a captin and save a certain some one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

LOOK BITCH ONCE AGAIN YOUR TRYING TO GET SHIT STARTED AND ITS NOT GOING TO WORK YOUR A WAIST OF MY FUCKING TIME AND IM NOT GOING TO FUCK WITH YOU :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Aug 22 2004, 04:57 PM
> *Us talkin shit? i  dont even  know him, i only know him as  the carlo thats on jeff's  ''kitchen's open  come get get served  tape''  so  it couldn't be me.  only time i said anything  was awhile back and shut some hatin mouths up at the speedway... i wonder who he thinks  is talkin shit hmm... but anywayz  i'll be there    hugo  u gonna hop? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2158968[/snapback]​*


 THE ? IS ARE YOU GOING TO HOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

OK WITH NICK GONE ON VACATION RIGHT NOW IM GONNA HAVE TO INSTAGATE FOR HIM <-- SCRATCH THAT I MEAN "DELAGATE"

LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A FEW MORE INTERESTED TO GET DOWN BEFORE THERE PUT DOWN.

WE HAVE 82- RED RUM AND 40.OZ JEFF GOING AT IT FOR $400 JUST WAITING FOR 82R.R. RESPOSE 

ALSO GRAPEVINE AND SOMERSTYLE GOING AT IT FOR BRAGING RIGHTS

MAYBE AN OPEN INVATATION BY MAUIMALIBU FOR THE H8TRZ

LETS GET SOME FEED BACK SO WE CAN MAKE THIS YEARS EVENT 2XX BETTER THEN LAST YEAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Aug 23 2004, 07:12 AM
> *THE ? IS ARE YOU GOING TO HOP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2160372[/snapback]​*



well as you should know my lac aint juiced so i dunno why'd you ask sumthin like that but, from what i seen on you and somerstyle's 'cripple fight' match i wouldn't need juice i'd gladly take you on gas hoppin


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 22 2004, 06:57 PM
> *Whats up everybody?? Just checkin in and I see that there is already some stuff brewing, now lets not scare off any upcoming future hoppers. We need more and you all know it...........So be nice :biggrin:
> [snapback]2159347[/snapback]​*


don't worry brandi, it's all fun and games. just trying to keep this post interesting :biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Aug 23 2004, 07:10 AM
> *LOOK BITCH ONCE AGAIN YOUR TRYING TO GET SHIT STARTED AND ITS NOT GOING TO WORK YOUR A WAIST OF MY FUCKING TIME AND IM NOT GOING TO FUCK WITH YOU  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2160366[/snapback]​*


hey now was this aimed at me ????????


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Aug 23 2004, 09:30 AM
> *well as you should know  my lac aint juiced so i dunno why'd you ask sumthin like that but, from what i seen on  you and  somerstyle's  'cripple fight'  match  i wouldn't need  juice i'd gladly  take you on gas hoppin
> [snapback]2160755[/snapback]​*


YOU WANT TO GAS HOP COOL LETS DO IT YOUR LAC AND MY MALIBU :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

kew its on, u wanna chalange a car with no switches fine,i aint got nuttin to lose, u beat me big deal u beat a non-juiced car BUT if i win well ummm.... we'll leave it at that...lets do it


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow a car is without switches is going against a car with :uh:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Aug 23 2004, 06:43 PM
> *kew its on, u wanna chalange a car with no switches fine,i aint got nuttin to lose,  u beat me  big deal u beat a non-juiced car  BUT if i win well ummm....  we'll leave it at that...lets do it
> [snapback]2162005[/snapback]​*


YOUR THE ONE THAT SAID I WOULDNT NEED JUICE ID GLADLY TAKE YOU ON GAS HOPPING DONT TRY TO TURN THE TABLES AND MAKE ME LOOK DUMB WHEN YOUR THE ONE THATS SAID YOU COULD TAKE ME IN GAS HOPPING I GUESS I HAVE TO SAY IT TWICE SO YOU WILL UNDERSTAND


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Aug 23 2004, 08:52 PM
> *YOUR THE ONE THAT SAID  I WOULDNT NEED JUICE ID GLADLY TAKE YOU ON GAS HOPPING DONT TRY TO TURN THE TABLES AND MAKE ME LOOK DUMB WHEN YOUR THE ONE THATS SAID YOU COULD TAKE ME IN GAS HOPPING I GUESS I HAVE TO SAY IT TWICE SO YOU WILL UNDERSTAND
> [snapback]2162147[/snapback]​*


c-mon now don't get it twisted i asked a question out of curiousity, i asked if you were gonna hop because you have switches since your gonna be there and all, then you said '' the ? is are you gonna hop"" knowing damn well my car dont have switches... so i didn't make you look dumb you did it your self im jus sayin if you askin me if im gonna hop is that a challange? and i never said i could take you gas hoping but from the tape i could give you a run for your money as in gettin up off the ground...lol but anywayz im down for what ever either way i'll be there


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Aug 24 2004, 12:40 AM
> *c-mon now don't get it twisted i asked a question out of curiousity, i asked if you were gonna hop because you have switches since  your gonna be there and all, then you said '' the ? is are you gonna hop"" knowing damn well  my car dont have switches... so i didn't make you look dumb you did it your self im jus sayin  if you askin me if im gonna hop  is that a challange?  thats what it seemed like and i  acepted your challange  i never said i could take you gas hoping  i said  from tha tape  you were worse then chippin  and i could do the same  gas hoppin gettin up off the ground...lol but anywayz  im down for what ever ,  either way i'll be there
> [snapback]2162515[/snapback]​*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

ALRIGHT RIDERS WE NOW HAVE A GAS HOPP CONTEST GOING DOWN... ANYONE ELSE INTERESTED ?????


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I RECALL USOPDX HAVING A NICE GAS HOPP AFTER THE PORTLAND LRM SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Aug 23 2004, 11:40 PM
> *c-mon now don't get it twisted i asked a question out of curiousity, i asked if you were gonna hop because you have switches since  your gonna be there and all, then you said '' the ? is are you gonna hop"" knowing damn well  my car dont have switches... so i didn't make you look dumb you did it your self im jus sayin  if you askin me if im gonna hop  is that a challange?  and i never said i could take you gas hoping but from the tape i could give you a run for your money as in gettin up off the ground...lol but anywayz  im down for what ever either way i'll be there
> [snapback]2162515[/snapback]​*


LOOK MAN FORGET IT CUZ YOUR JUST A JOKE YOU ARE ALL WAYS TRY TO GET SOMETHING STARTED YOUR JUST A WASTE OF MY TIME THE GAS HOPPING NOT GOING TO HAPPEN ILL LET YOU HAVE YOUR LITTLE FAME THIS TIME IM NOT GOING TO FUCK MY CAR UP FOR A CAR THAT DONT HAVE JUICE AND FOR ME HOPPING AT THE HOP OFF NOT GOING TO HAPPEN


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

im not tryin to get anything started or achieve fame jus adressing what you said, im jus sayin i aint bout to back down from any challange but yea if you dont wanna its kew wouldn't wanna mess up the great maui malibu..lol but hey when i do get juiced u know where im goin no backin down or excuses.. : )


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

GOOD CALL FELLAS, LETS KEEP RIDER. BUT FROM WHAT NICK TOLD ME THE LOT THAT WE ARE USING IS ABOUT HALF A BLOCK BEHIND THE CASINO AND THERE IS AN AREA THAT WE CAN GAS HOPP FOR THOSE THAT MAY WANT TO SHOW OFF A LITTLE AND THERE SHOULD NOT BE ANY NORMAL STREET TRAFFIC BACK THERE, BUT LETS KEEP IT COOL AND PLEASE WATCH OUT FOR CHILDREN


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 24 2004, 08:55 AM
> *GOOD CALL FELLAS, LETS KEEP RIDER. BUT FROM WHAT NICK TOLD ME THE LOT THAT WE ARE USING IS ABOUT HALF A BLOCK BEHIND THE CASINO AND THERE IS AN AREA THAT WE CAN GAS HOPP FOR THOSE THAT MAY WANT TO SHOW OFF A LITTLE AND THERE SHOULD NOT BE ANY NORMAL STREET TRAFFIC BACK THERE, BUT LETS KEEP IT COOL AND PLEASE WATCH OUT FOR CHILDREN
> [snapback]2163527[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: nice and secluded!!! big parking lot also....


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Aug 24 2004, 08:11 PM
> *:biggrin:  nice and secluded!!! big parking lot also....
> [snapback]2164860[/snapback]​*


hell yeah they'll be hella room to hop :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 24 2004, 09:55 AM
> *GOOD CALL FELLAS, LETS KEEP RIDER. BUT FROM WHAT NICK TOLD ME THE LOT THAT WE ARE USING IS ABOUT HALF A BLOCK BEHIND THE CASINO AND THERE IS AN AREA THAT WE CAN GAS HOPP FOR THOSE THAT MAY WANT TO SHOW OFF A LITTLE AND THERE SHOULD NOT BE ANY NORMAL STREET TRAFFIC BACK THERE, BUT LETS KEEP IT COOL AND PLEASE WATCH OUT FOR CHILDREN
> [snapback]2163527[/snapback]​*


its out of thway and off the street but there are a bunch of people in the building next door at the swap meet. we have to keep it cool or they might call the cops.


----------



## DONNIE-BAKBMPR-509 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yes Yes...You better get ready ..this will be your chance to become a STREETSTAR..And WARNING>>>Last year alot of ballers were betting 20 dollars...where the Gs wit the Gs...Last year was better than any of the shows Us all the timers went to....DONT MISS IT...I did not let you down at the "LOWCOS" SHOW and I wont let you down now...IM quite sure I will help on the mike...wit my dawg Mike...So......IT GOES DOWN.......



................OFFICIAL STREETSTAR.....STAY TUNED FOT THE FAMOUS QUOTES......


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

oh, please leave feelings at home. that way they can't get hurt


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

another,... PIC


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 26 2004, 09:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice ride man :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

im back and on my way to canada :biggrin: , there is room for gas hopping with no traffic or kids :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Aug 21 2004, 01:54 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: okay u bring your bondo cracked car and well see what we can do with that peice of shit :biggrin:
> [snapback]2155327[/snapback]​*


:0 Didn't u sand your car wit 40 grit then paint it ? an only clear your doors :cheesy: POST WAT U GOT :cheesy: OH yeah didn't u do a house call on maui who won by the way :cheesy:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 27 2004, 07:52 PM
> *:cheesy:
> :0  Didn't u sand your car wit 40 grit then paint it ? an only clear your doors  :cheesy: POST WAT U GOT :cheesy: OH yeah didn't u do a house call on maui who won by the way :cheesy:
> [snapback]2173949[/snapback]​*


it's all good we both on a "got served list" anyways so there ain't much difference there the grit was 80 and i only cleared :biggrin: the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

nice car 82 red rum, i like the hole in the back of the roof :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*THIS WILL BE THERE*


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

:0 where is that car from?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Aug 31 2004, 05:13 PM
> *:0  where is that car from?
> [snapback]2184209[/snapback]​*



*503 NORTH EAST PORTLAND BIG INDIVIDUALS CC*


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

It's just around the corner 3 weeks from Saturday. Wonder who's really ready??? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YOU BRINGING UR WIDDLE WABBIT AGAIN ?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 30 2004, 10:40 AM
> *nice car 82 red rum, i like the hole in the back of the roof :biggrin:
> [snapback]2180415[/snapback]​*


Gotta agree with Nick, in the back looks sick :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 1 2004, 10:18 PM
> *YOU BRINGING UR WIDDLE WABBIT AGAIN ?
> [snapback]2187222[/snapback]​*



Yep, Bunny Hopper will be in attendance..................He has been left home all year and is just waitin for this get together to come out and play. :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

SO IS THERE ANY TRUTH BEHIND WHAT PAUL TOLD ME BOUT YOU PUTTING CHRIS'S CUTTY ON THE BUMPER ??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 2 2004, 08:03 AM
> *SO IS THERE ANY TRUTH BEHIND WHAT PAUL TOLD ME BOUT YOU PUTTING CHRIS'S CUTTY ON THE BUMPER ???  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2187937[/snapback]​*


WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT???? @#@$^@%%@% 

DAMNIT he wasn't suppose to TELL ANYONE. SHit he grounded me to the car (Nicks car) (we had the Harley) at the 503 Picnic, SO now I can get him back and ground his ASS to the garage.... HA HA HA he would like that though.. :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YOU DO THAT AND WE MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER CAR AT R.O.PT II

AND I DIDNT LIKE YOUR JOKE ABOUT MY PLATE IN THE WINDOW, THERE YOU GO STARTING THINGS AGAIN :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 2 2004, 08:27 AM
> *YOU DO THAT AND WE MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER CAR AT R.O.PT II
> 
> AND I DIDNT LIKE YOUR JOKE ABOUT MY PLATE IN THE WINDOW, THERE YOU GO STARTING THINGS AGAIN  :twak:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2187993[/snapback]​*




MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,,, startin shit..... NAH I wouldn't do that don't ya know by now...HEE HEE :biggrin: :roflmao: 


Lets have lots of cars at RIDERS ONLY, hope we can swing what we have in the MIX.... Nope not going to tell ya YET.................Going to have to wait tell I know for sure. And then it will be toilet paper time for those that SHIT there shorts. HEE HEE ME startin shit NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

SO DOES THIS MEAN THERES A PART II TO THE 503-VS-509 SINGLE GATES ??


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 2 2004, 08:41 AM
> *SO DOES THIS MEAN THERES A PART II TO THE 503-VS-509 SINGLE GATES ??
> [snapback]2188027[/snapback]​*



RADICALSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS MAYBE and thats plural not singlar. Not your average BEARS however. Won't be nothing you gotta sweat over. Just sit back and watch.

There will however be some singles for ya RICK, at least thats what I heard. :biggrin: Plenty of them out there will just have to see if they show up.


It's a stirin BELIEVE THAT, and any one that misses this get together will really regret not coming. It's going down as another one of the bests of the year...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

NICK SHOULD PUT RIDERS ONLY ON A SEPERATE DVD AND SLANG IT FOR 5.00 EXTRA


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2004, 11:39 AM
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$RIDERS ONLY #2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> *********************SEPTEMBER, 25TH**********************
> ...



AND IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 2 2004, 09:14 AM
> *NICK SHOULD PUT RIDERS ONLY ON A SEPERATE DVD AND SLANG IT FOR 5.00 EXTRA
> [snapback]2188098[/snapback]​*


I DO THIS SHIT FOR YOU HOMIES AND I TRY TO KEEP THE COST OF EVERYTHING I SELL DOWN AS MUCH AS I CAN, CAUSE ITS ALL MY HOMIES WHO SUPPORT, BUT I DO APRECIATE YOU HELPING ME STACK THESE CHIPS, IT KEEPS THE STREET STARS MOVIN AND DOIN MORE AND BIGGER THINGS, THANKS TO ALL THE SUPPORTERS EVEN THE HATTERS :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2004, 10:29 AM
> *I DO THIS #### FOR YOU HOMIES AND I TRY TO KEEP THE COST OF EVERYTHING I SELL DOWN AS MUCH AS I CAN, CAUSE ITS ALL MY HOMIES WHO SUPPORT, BUT I DO APRECIATE YOU HELPING ME STACK THESE CHIPS, IT KEEPS THE STREET STARS MOVIN AND DOIN MORE AND BIGGER THINGS, THANKS TO ALL THE SUPPORTERS EVEN THE HATTERS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2188142[/snapback]​*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Take that Unlimited Hustle. :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

TO THOSE OF YOU THAT READ HOW MAD I WAS LAST NIGHT (NOT DRINKIN) 
RICK AND I CALLED A TRUCE AND SQUASHED #### THAT WAS A MISUNDERSTANDING.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS IS GONNA BE DEEP IN YAKIMA. BRINGIN EVERYTHING. IF YOU FEEL FROGGY, LETS LEAP. NO, SERIOUSLY, LETS HOP HERE AT THE LAST EVENT AND HAVE FUN. CHIPPERS AND ALL.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2004, 10:25 AM
> *AND IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER
> [snapback]2188129[/snapback]​*


SICK


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2004, 12:39 PM
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$RIDERS ONLY #2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> *********************SEPTEMBER, 25TH**********************
> ...


SICK


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IT'S GETTING CLOSE TO THE 25TH, IF ANYONE ELSE WOULD LIKE TO DONATE TO THE RAFFLE PLEASE DO SO AND CALL NICK AT 509-728-3946

EVERTHING IS WELCOME, CYLINDERS, HOSE'S, Y BLOCKS, SOLINOIDS, CABLES, CUPS, T-SHIRTS, HATS, MONTE LS. CLIPS AND CADDILAC GRILLS, :0


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 4 2004, 09:38 AM
> *IT'S GETTING CLOSE TO THE 25TH, IF ANYONE ELSE WOULD LIKE TO DONATE TO THE RAFFLE PLEASE DO SO AND CALL NICK AT 509-728-3946
> 
> EVERTHING IS WELCOME, CYLINDERS, HOSE'S, Y BLOCKS, SOLINOIDS, CABLES, CUPS, T-SHIRTS, HATS,  MONTE LS. CLIPS AND CADDILAC GRILLS,  :0
> [snapback]2193645[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 27 2004, 06:52 PM
> *:cheesy:
> :0  Didn't u sand your car wit 40 grit then paint it ? an only clear your doors  :cheesy: POST WAT U GOT :cheesy: OH yeah didn't u do a house call on maui who won by the way :cheesy:
> [snapback]2173949[/snapback]​*


YOU KNOW THAT MAUI GOT THAT ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Sep 4 2004, 08:15 PM
> *YOU KNOW THAT  MAUI GOT THAT ONE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2194217[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Sep 5 2004, 04:48 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2195610[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

:wave: Hi everybody, been really busy so thought I would check in and say Hi and put this back to the top.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*JUST TALKED TO ZACK TODAY FROM SIDE 2 SIDE HYDRAULICS, AND HE SAID HES BRINGING A FEW CARS*  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 7 2004, 06:38 PM
> *JUST TALKED TO ZACK TODAY FROM SIDE 2 SIDE HYDRAULICS, AND HE SAID HES BRINGING A FEW CARS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2199870[/snapback]​*


OH, I KNOW


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 8 2004, 02:54 PM
> *OH, I KNOW
> [snapback]2202133[/snapback]​*


SHUT UP BEER NUTS :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 8 2004, 04:21 PM
> *SHUT UP BEER NUTS :0
> [snapback]2202229[/snapback]​*




BEER NUTS?????
IM HUNGRY
YOU GONNA FEED ME IF I COME DOWN NICK???????? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*JUST TALKED TO BIG TIME HYDRAULICS AND THERE BRINGING 2 DOUBLE PUMP IMPALAS AND A SINGLE PUMP MONTE*  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*JUST TALKED TO PK KUSTOMS FROM CANADA AND THER COMMIN WITH HEAT ALSO* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*the washington state fair will be in yakima that weekend *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 9 2004, 05:13 PM
> *the washington state fair will be in yakima that weekend
> [snapback]2204976[/snapback]​*



Fair here is a good time lots of people and good rides, sometimes the crowds get real big though, just watch out for midget carnies that smell like cabbage, lil bastards get annoying on the games :angry:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 10 2004, 01:00 AM
> *Fair here is a good time lots of people and good rides, sometimes the crowds get real big though, just watch out for midget carnies that smell like cabbage, lil bastards get annoying on the games :angry:
> [snapback]2205918[/snapback]​*


i never been to the fair here but maybe i'll check it out.
walking by the games sucks if you have a girl with you because they try and make you waste $20 on something you could have got for $2 at the store, especially the carnies with small hands that smell like cabage.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 10 2004, 12:23 PM
> *i never been to the fair here but maybe i'll check it out.
> walking by the games sucks if you have a girl with you because they try and make you waste $20 on something you could have got for $2 at the store, especially the carnies with small hands that smell like cabage.
> [snapback]2207152[/snapback]​*


*WIN SOME BETS AT THE HOP AND YOU COULD AFFORD TO PLAY SOME GAMES AND FEED YOUR FAT GIRLS*


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

might not own the car come the 25th, some guy might be buying it this weekend. and the guy i was supposed to bet never answered back to anything that was said :0 . and for the record the only fat girl i ever took out was you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 10 2004, 05:15 PM
> *might not own the car come the 25th, some guy might be buying it this weekend. and the guy i was supposed to bet never answered back to anything that was said :0 . and for the record the only fat girl i ever took out was you :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2207773[/snapback]​*


*FOR THE RECORD IM NOT GAY LIKE YOU BUT YOU DO GIVE GOOD HEAD*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*PATO I SEE YOU LOOKIN, HE IS TALKING ABOUT YOU IN CASE YOU DIDNT KNOW*  :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:uh: Gonna sell huh! hundred bucks don't go far at the fair :cheesy:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

:tears: :roflmao:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 10 2004, 06:21 PM
> *:uh: Gonna sell huh! hundred bucks don't go far at the fair :cheesy:
> [snapback]2207795[/snapback]​*


not for you guys if your eating :0

and i figured i would save you an excuse :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 10 2004, 05:23 PM
> *not for you guys if your eating :0
> [snapback]2207802[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

*HA HA HA HA HA THAT WAS FUNNY*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THAT SUCKS CAUSE I WOULD HAVE LOVED TO SEE THOSE TWO CARS GO AT IT AGAIN CAUSE THERS NO DENYING JEFFS CAR GOT UP AND SERVED PATO, HIS CAR DID BRAKE BUT IF IT WOULD HAVE WORKED LIKE IT DID EARLIER THAT NIGHT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN CLOSE :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin: better sell the civic so u can get anotha hun :cheesy: Don't worry bout me NO BITCHES EVER PAID FOR ME :machinegun:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*DOUBLE PUMP MALIBU FROM TOPPENISH IS COMMIN* :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 10 2004, 06:31 PM
> *NO BITCHES EVER PAID FOR ME :machinegun:
> [snapback]2207834[/snapback]​*


then your not doing something right  :0 :0 :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 10 2004, 06:29 PM
> *THAT SUCKS CAUSE I WOULD HAVE LOVED TO SEE THOSE TWO CARS GO AT IT AGAIN CAUSE THERS NO DENYING JEFFS CAR GOT UP AND SERVED PATO, HIS CAR DID BRAKE BUT IF IT WOULD HAVE WORKED LIKE IT DID EARLIER THAT NIGHT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN CLOSE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2207822[/snapback]​*


who knows it might still be there even if it does get sold  , you never know.......
:wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I HOPE THAT ALL THE NORTHWEST RIDERS ARE GONNA BE THERE BECAUSE WE'RE COMIN WITH HEAT AND CASH. EVERY CLUB MEMBER WILL BE THERE. WE REALLY JUST WANT TO BOOZE IT UP AND SHOOT DICE THOUGH.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 11 2004, 10:54 AM
> *I HOPE THAT ALL THE NORTHWEST RIDERS ARE GONNA BE THERE BECAUSE WE'RE COMIN WITH HEAT AND CASH. EVERY CLUB MEMBER WILL BE THERE.  WE REALLY JUST WANT TO BOOZE IT UP AND SHOOT DICE THOUGH.
> [snapback]2208832[/snapback]​*


good thang its at a casino with gambling and booze then :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

<span style='color:blue'><span style='font-family:Arial'>:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*LAST YEAR EVERYONE HELPED CLEAN UP AFTER ESPECIALLY THE JENDAS, THANKS AND THIS YEAR WE CAN DO THE SAME, PUT OUR OWN TRASH IN THE CAN AND WE CAN LEAVE A GOOD IMPRESION AND DO THIS EVERY YEAR*  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

* STOP TYPING IN BIG COLOR LETTERS*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nick likes all the different colors it reminds him of the rainbow sticker on his back window of his car. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HAVE YOU SEEN HIS STREETSTARS.COM RAINBOW STICKER? HE SAID HE WAS KEEPING IT IN THE CLOSET UNTIL RIDERS ONLY


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

BUT SHIT TALKING IS COOL[/b] [/size][/color][/font] :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[snapback]2209772[/snapback]​[/quote]



I will get grounded again to the car..................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 12 2004, 01:02 AM
> *Nick likes all the different colors it reminds him of the rainbow sticker on his back window of his car. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2210429[/snapback]​*


THATS SICK


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I JUST GOT THE HANG OF MAKING THE COLORS. TIGHT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*OOOOGH*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*WHAT THE FUCK IS A RAINBOW STICKER?? FUCKIN HATERS* :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 13 2004, 03:12 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2214187[/snapback]​*


*WHAT IN THE FUCK ARE YOU **** LAUGHING ABOUT???* </span></span></span> :angry:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

LOL YOUR THE *** WITH YOUR RAINBOW STICKER IN THE WINDOW ( GAY ESTABLISHMENT, OWNED )


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*YOUR THE ONES THAT KNOW WHAT THAT STICKER MEANS, **** * :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

AND YOUR THE ONE STILL TYPE IN BIG RAINBOW COLOR TEXT JOTO


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HEY, LEAVE THE JOTO CON CHORRO ALONE. HE'S JUST TRYING TO DO HIS JOB. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 14 2004, 09:35 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2216162[/snapback]​*


*YOUR THE ONE THAT QUESTIONS HIS SEXUALITY JUST CAUSE YOU SEE A RAINBOW*  :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*JUST TALKED TO BIG MIKE FROM REAL SIDE RECORDS, AND HES BRINGIN THE BEATS ALL DAY, THAT WEST COAST MUSIC YOU LOVE BLASTIN ALL DAY WHILE YOU HOP* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Mon
Sep 20 Mostly Sunny 67°/47° 20 % 
Tue
Sep 21 Mostly Sunny 69°/46° 20 % 
Wed
Sep 22 Mostly Sunny 72°/47° 20 % 
Thu
Sep 23 Mostly Sunny 73°/48° 0 % 
Fri
Sep 24 Mostly Sunny 72°/47° 10


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHATS UP EVERYONE WHATS GOING DOWN NOT MUCH HERE JUST THOUGHT THAT I TELL ALL MY LOLO HOMIES THAT I GOT A NEW BABY GIRL BUT ILL BE AT THE HOP OFF SO NICK ADD ME TO THE LIST


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

how far is YAK from Seattle??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Sep 16 2004, 11:26 AM
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE WHATS GOING DOWN NOT MUCH HERE JUST THOUGHT THAT I TELL ALL MY LOLO HOMIES THAT I GOT A NEW BABY GIRL BUT ILL BE AT THE HOP OFF SO NICK ADD ME TO THE LIST
> [snapback]2222160[/snapback]​*


CONGRATS BRO :thumbsup: WELL SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 16 2004, 11:45 AM
> *how far is YAK from Seattle??
> [snapback]2222235[/snapback]​*


TWO AND A HALF HOURS, HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2004, 11:39 AM
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$RIDERS ONLY #2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> *********************SEPTEMBER, 25TH**********************
> ...


75* IN YAKIMA IN SEPTEMBER :0 , BUT MORE LIKE 175* AT THE THUNDERBIRD ON THE 25TH :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2004, 01:28 PM
> *CONGRATS BRO :thumbsup:  WELL SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2222398[/snapback]​*


THANKS BRO IM THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Sep 16 2004, 01:26 PM
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE WHATS GOING DOWN NOT MUCH HERE JUST THOUGHT THAT I TELL ALL MY LOLO HOMIES THAT I GOT A NEW BABY GIRL BUT ILL BE AT THE HOP OFF SO NICK ADD ME TO THE LIST
> [snapback]2222160[/snapback]​*


congrats hugo get u a cigar or corona let me know :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Sep 17 2004, 12:40 AM
> *congrats hugo get u a cigar or corona let me know :biggrin:
> [snapback]2223874[/snapback]​*


anything but get in front of his car again huh :0 j/p :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Sep 17 2004, 01:40 AM
> *congrats hugo get u a cigar or corona let me know :biggrin:
> [snapback]2223874[/snapback]​*


ILL TAKE THE CORONA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 17 2004, 12:11 PM
> *anything but get in front of his car again huh :0  j/p :biggrin:
> [snapback]2224963[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Forecast for Yakima, WA 

10-Day Forecast Track Storms: Faster Radar Maps & No Ads 


High /
Low (°F) Precip. % 

Tonight
Sep 17 Showers Early 42° 30 % 
Sat 
Sep 18 Partly Cloudy 65°/40° 20 % 
Sun 
Sep 19 Partly Cloudy 66°/41° 20 % 
Mon 
Sep 20 Mostly Sunny 67°/40° 20 % 
Tue 
Sep 21 Sunny 72°/45° 20 % 
Wed 
Sep 22 Mostly Sunny 69°/47° 20 % 
Thu 
Sep 23 Partly Cloudy 68°/46° 20 % 
Fri 
Sep 24 Partly Cloudy 72°/47° 20 % 
Sat 
Sep 25 Partly Cloudy 72°/47° 10 % 
Sun 
Sep 26 Partly Cloudy 74°/47° 10 % 
Last Updated September 17 02:7 PM PDT 








Back to Previous Page 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HOT ASS DAY, HOT ASS HOP


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2004, 11:39 AM
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$RIDERS ONLY #2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> *********************SEPTEMBER, 25TH**********************
> ...



%%%%%%%%%%%%RAFLE%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

YOUR CHOICE OF 3.5 OR 4.5 OSC HOPPING COILS- UNLIMITED HYDRAULICS 

A COMPETITION SACO MOTOR- LOWCOS HYDRAULICS 

STREET STARS DVD #2, 5 WILL BE RAFFLED OFF-STREET STARS 

HYDRAULIC HOSES-JENDAS CUSTOM AUTO 

SQUARE DUMP-BIG TIME HYDRAULICS

TBA-SIDE2SIDE HYDRAULICS

MORE WILL BE ADDED TO ALL THE ABOVE LISTS ASAP, ANYONE OR SHOPS THAT WANT TO DONATE ,ANYTHING WOULD BE GREATLY APRECIATED 


*HOLY MOLY THATS ONE HELLA OF A RAFFLE SOMEONE IS GONNA COME UP* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*NEW WEATHER REPORT SAYS 83* IN YAKIMA ON THE 25TH* :0 :0 :0 

*MAYBE CAUSE THEY KNOW EVERYONES BRINGIN HEAT* :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*WHATS UP RYAN I SEE YOU LOOKIN COME KICK IT WITH US SAT BIG DOG!!!!!!!!!!*  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*STRONGIVLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ALL THE WAY FROM CANADA* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

NICK, get off the boards and make that next DVD, I have customers waiting..... j/p. 85 in YAK for the show, now thats what I'm talkin about. Hell ya.. See ya all soon.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HATS OFF TO EVERYONE PUTTIN IT TOGETHER. THIS IS THE WAY LOWRIDIN SHOULD BE UP HERE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*I GOT 4 TROPHIES* 

*1, "2004 RIDERS ONLY, CLEANEST HOPPER"------' CLEANEST CAR THAT HOPS FOR THE CAMERA CHIPPERS INCLUDED* 

*2, "2004 RIDERS ONLY, BUMPER BANGER"------ ' WHO EVER HITS THE BUMPER THE MOST TIMES THE WHOLE DAY AT A FULL LOCK UP'* 

*3, "2004 RIDERS ONLY, MOST RIDERS"------ ' CLUB WITH THE MOST CARS THERE'* 

*4, "2004 RIDERS ONLY, RIDERS CHOICE"------ 'RIDERS CHOICE, HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS'* 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Count me in


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 20 2004, 09:09 PM
> *Count me in
> [snapback]2233228[/snapback]​*


I cant wait to see your car in person


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 20 2004, 07:16 PM
> *I cant wait to see your car in person
> [snapback]2233247[/snapback]​*



me either :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

Nick what about the Ruff Ryders(Best wheelie), hopefully I can get some of these lazy fuckers to ride with me down there and you can get some bike footage.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hypnotic_@Sep 20 2004, 08:50 PM
> *Nick what about the Ruff Ryders(Best wheelie), hopefully I can get some of these lazy fuckers to ride with me down there and you can get some bike footage.
> [snapback]2233518[/snapback]​*



o hell ya DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 20 2004, 07:16 PM
> *I cant wait to see your car in person
> [snapback]2233247[/snapback]​*


I hate to dissapoint you bro............but I'm rollin the Gator down there. There's a bunch of us coming down in my truck.........the Caddy wouldn't be able to seat everyone comfortably. But at least I'll get to see your Caddy :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 20 2004, 10:39 PM
> *I hate to dissapoint you bro............but I'm rollin the Gator down there. There's a bunch of us coming down in my truck.........the Caddy wouldn't be able to seat everyone comfortably. But at least I'll get to see your Caddy :biggrin:
> 
> If you see me.....holla.
> [snapback]2233725[/snapback]​*


*TOW IT * :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*TOOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
*I SEE YOU LOOKIN WHATS UP DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 20 2004, 10:43 PM
> *TOW IT   :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2233728[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: rubber bands, trailers and over weight Caddy's don't mix well :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 21 2004, 12:39 AM
> *I hate to dissapoint you bro............but I'm rollin the Gator down there. There's a bunch of us coming down in my truck.........the Caddy wouldn't be able to seat everyone comfortably. But at least I'll get to see your Caddy :biggrin:
> 
> If you see me.....holla.
> [snapback]2233725[/snapback]​*


That sucks but I understand, I busted a rib at work last week dont know if I will be able to drive for 3 bouncy ass hours to Yak but I hope it feels better so I can.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 20 2004, 11:10 PM
> *That sucks but I understand, I busted a rib at work last week dont know if I will be able to drive for 3 bouncy ass hours to Yak but I hope it feels better so I can.
> [snapback]2233746[/snapback]​*



*DONT START JAYSON, HAVE ONE OF YOUR BITCHES DRIVE* :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 21 2004, 01:17 AM
> *DONT START JAYSON, HAVE ONE OF YOUR BITCHES DRIVE  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2233748[/snapback]​*


Sorry nobody drives my shit not even my girl, please spell my name right :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 20 2004, 11:10 PM
> *That sucks but I understand, I busted a rib at work last week dont know if I will be able to drive for 3 bouncy ass hours to Yak but I hope it feels better so I can.
> [snapback]2233746[/snapback]​*


Damn........that must suck........I hope you get a good lawyer  Maybe just drive to the show with one side dumped to relieve pressure from the injured side.....lol. I'll see you down there :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 21 2004, 01:24 AM
> *Damn........that must suck........I hope you get a good lawyer  Maybe just drive to the show with one side dumped to relieve pressure from the injured side.....lol. I'll see you down there :biggrin:
> [snapback]2233753[/snapback]​*


It was my own fault my ass was in the bed of a truck and I did a little slip over the side felt real nice, see you there man.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 20 2004, 11:22 PM
> *Sorry nobody drives my shit not even my girl, please spell my name right :biggrin:
> [snapback]2233752[/snapback]​*



 :0 *HOW???????????*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 21 2004, 01:29 AM
> * :0 HOW???????????
> [snapback]2233757[/snapback]​*


Jason :twak: nick


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 20 2004, 11:32 PM
> *Jason  :twak: nick
> [snapback]2233759[/snapback]​*


YOU THINK YOUR ALL BAD CAUSE YOUR ON STREET STARS AND CAUSE I CANT SPELL.......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*THIS IS A QUOTE FROM MY MOTHAFUCKIN DOG, TOOTH..........................* 

"WAYMORESICKERESTER THAN YOU THOUGHT! THE SICKEREST OF THE SICKEST WILL BE IN YAKIMA!!!! (BRING THE PEPTO BISMAL BECAUSE ITS GONNA BE SICK ON THE STREETS)"----TOOTH, 54:04

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

TELL LOVELY NUTS I SAID WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*SO LOWCOS, WHATS AT LOWCOS CUSTOMS GETTING HOOKED FOR 2005, RED AND READY TO JUMP??????* :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 21 2004, 12:01 AM
> *SO LOWCOS, WHATS AT LOWCOS CUSTOMS GETTING HOOKED FOR 2005, RED AND READY TO JUMP??????  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2233773[/snapback]​*



YEAH, tell US HEE HEE :biggrin:


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

Somethin BRAND NEW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hypnotic_@Sep 21 2004, 08:15 AM
> *Somethin BRAND NEW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2234420[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: WELL MAYBE NOT THAT NEW, MORE LIKE 6 YEARS OLD :biggrin: 


AND HOW BOUT THAT COLORFULL ONE THAT WAS ON THE COVER OF A CD BUT HAS DISSAPEARED FROM SPOCOMPTON, :0 :0 :0 WHEN WILL WE SEE THAT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

The chrome is getting done as I type. Hopefully I will have it out next spring. It's been a long time since I have even lifted the cover on it but that's not my fault.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hypnotic_@Sep 21 2004, 10:36 AM
> *The chrome is getting done as I type.  Hopefully I will have it out next spring.  It's been a long time since I have even lifted the cover on it but that's not my fault.
> [snapback]2234726[/snapback]​*



BUT DONT TELL THEM BOUT THOSE RADICALS COMMIN FROM LOWCOS :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*FULL COMPETITION G-BODY WRAPPED FRAME SMOOTHED OUT FOR SHOW, BUT READY TO HOP 1500$ CALLL ME FOR MORE INFO 509-728-3946*  :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> *I GOT 4 TROPHIES*
> 
> *1, "2004 RIDERS ONLY, CLEANEST HOPPER"------' CLEANEST CAR THAT HOPS FOR THE CAMERA CHIPPERS INCLUDED*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 21 2004, 05:10 PM
> *FULL COMPETITION G-BODY WRAPPED FRAME SMOOTHED OUT FOR SHOW, BUT READY TO HOP 1500$ CALLL ME FOR MORE INFO 509-728-3946  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2235538[/snapback]​*


Is that the frame that I built for a club members car and now he doesn't want it?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HOW CAN SOMEONE NOT WANT A FULL WRAPED FRAME, THATS GROUNDS FOR A CLUB ASSWHOOPING AT THE NEXT MEETING.


SOMEONE JUMP ON THIS QUICK CAUSE IT WILL NOT BE UP FOR GRABS FOR TO LONG.

SOMEONE POST A PICTURE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*THATS RIGHT IT WONT LAST AND ITS BUILT BY SOME OF THE BEST CAR HOPPERS IN THE NORTHWEST* :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 21 2004, 01:01 AM
> *SO LOWCOS, WHATS AT LOWCOS CUSTOMS GETTING HOOKED FOR 2005, RED AND READY TO JUMP??????  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2233773[/snapback]​*


HEY SANCHO, I THINK HE'S TALKIN ABOUT THE NEW UNIT OF MINE. I TOLD HIM ABOUT IT. I SOLD THE BIG BODY TO TOOTH. TOOTH SAYS #### EVERYBODY AND HE HAS HEAT FOR THAT ASS NEXT YEAR UNLESS YOU'RE SCARED.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

2 DAYS AND A WAKE UP.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2004, 10:43 AM
> *2 DAYS AND A WAKE UP.
> [snapback]2237616[/snapback]​*



oh shit... You gave me flashbacks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2004, 09:42 AM
> *HEY SANCHO, I THINK HE'S TALKIN ABOUT THE NEW UNIT OF MINE.  I TOLD HIM ABOUT IT.  I SOLD THE  BIG BODY TO TOOTH.  TOOTH SAYS #### EVERYBODY AND HE HAS HEAT FOR THAT ASS NEXT YEAR UNLESS YOU'RE SCARED.
> [snapback]2237612[/snapback]​*



*YOUR ALREADY DRUNK THIS EARLY IN THE MORNING?, SANCHO DOES KNOW WHAT HE TALKIN BOUT * :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*ITS REALLY GOING DOWN IN YAKIMA*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*PURO LOCOS 83------- I NEED MANUEL'S PHONE NUMBER, HOOK ME UP PLEASE* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2004, 12:04 PM
> *
> YOUR ALREADY DRUNK THIS EARLY IN THE MORNING?, SANCHO DOES KNOW WHAT HE TALKIN BOUT   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2237684[/snapback]​*


I know that but the frame he is selling is that the one for the infamous green regal that I wrapped like 4 years ago? No I am not drunk I am just waking up for a full days worth of work ahead of me.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*THE QUESTION OF THE DAY IS.......... WILL THIS BE THERE??????*


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

I think everybody knows the answer to that. NO it won't be!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2004, 01:18 PM
> *THE QUESTION OF THE DAY IS.......... WILL THIS BE THERE??????
> 
> 
> ...


  ONLY IF HE HUSTLED ENOUGH PEOPLE TO FINISH IT :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 22 2004, 02:44 PM
> *   ONLY IF HE HUSTLED ENOUGH PEOPLE TO FINISH IT :0
> [snapback]2238568[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Man you all need to post pics of this when its done


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Sep 22 2004, 02:52 PM
> *Man you all need to post pics of this when its done
> [snapback]2238592[/snapback]​*


WILL DO..........


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2004, 05:55 PM
> *WILL DO..........
> [snapback]2238605[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

HOPE EVERYONES CAR WORKS GOOD AND EVERYONE HAS A GOOD TIME


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2004, 08:01 PM
> *HOPE EVERYONES CAR WORKS GOOD AND EVERYONE HAS A GOOD TIME
> [snapback]2239100[/snapback]​*


You going to be there bigtony?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

TODAYS QUESTION IS "WILL NICK FINISH THE DVD IN TIME FOR SATURDAY ? "


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 23 2004, 12:03 AM
> *You going to be there bigtony?
> [snapback]2239696[/snapback]​*


YA I PLAN ON COMING HOPEFULLY IF I BRING MY CHIPPER IS DOES OK :uh: YOU SHOULD CATCH A RIDE IN ONE OF THE TOW RIGS SO YOUR RIB WONT HURT AND SO YOU WONT MISS THE ACTION


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 23 2004, 12:30 AM
> * TODAYS QUESTION IS "WILL NICK FINISH THE DVD IN TIME FOR SATURDAY ? "
> [snapback]2239711[/snapback]​*


i hope it is...
but i just bought a new car last weekend and i just might make an appearance to clown grapevine since he wanted a piece  :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2004, 01:32 AM
> *YA I PLAN ON COMING HOPEFULLY IF I BRING MY CHIPPER IS DOES OK  :uh: YOU SHOULD CATCH A RIDE IN ONE OF THE TOW RIGS SO YOUR RIB WONT HURT AND SO YOU WONT MISS  THE ACTION
> [snapback]2239712[/snapback]​*


I will be driving mine I drove it a little and it dont hurt to bad, see you there.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 23 2004, 12:08 AM
> *i hope it is...
> but i just bought a new car last weekend and i just might make an appearance to clown grapevine since he wanted a piece   :0
> [snapback]2239740[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
*JEFF YOUR A FUCKIN GANSTER, IF YOU HAD A HOPPER I BET YOU'D DO A HOUSE CALL EVERY WEEKEND* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I LOVE IT......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 23 2004, 08:11 AM
> *I will be driving mine I drove it a little and it dont hurt to bad, see you there.
> [snapback]2240250[/snapback]​*



HOW BOUT JASON AND TONE NOSE EM UP :0 , SEE YOU HOMIES THIS SAT. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 22 2004, 11:30 PM
> * TODAYS QUESTION IS "WILL NICK FINISH THE DVD IN TIME FOR SATURDAY ? "
> [snapback]2239711[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :biggrin: HMMMMM OK I'VE HAD ONE COME OUT THIS YEAR BUT YOU HAV'NT HAD A CAR OUT SO YOUR TURN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2004, 10:16 AM
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  HMMMMM OK I'VE HAD ONE COME OUT THIS YEAR BUT YOU HAV'NT HAD A CAR OUT SO YOUR TURN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2240377[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 
will it be for sale on saturday? my last one got scratched up so i need the next one to keep me busy :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2004, 11:10 AM
> *HOW BOUT JASON AND TONE NOSE EM UP :0 , SEE YOU HOMIES THIS SAT. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2240362[/snapback]​*


I dont think so I have seen Tonys car hop my car cant hang, but I might hop a single bigbody.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Sat 



High: 85°
Low: 51° 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 23 2004, 11:23 AM
> *I dont think so I have seen Tonys car hop my car cant hang, but I might hop a single bigbody.
> [snapback]2240529[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 23 2004, 01:08 AM
> *i hope it is...
> but i just bought a new car last weekend and i just might make an appearance to clown grapevine since he wanted a piece   :0
> [snapback]2239740[/snapback]​*


 :0 oh shit got another ride and ready to clown already :0 we'll see what you bring on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin: STAY TUNED FOR UNLIMITED BUCKEL'S,I MEAN HUSTLE'S BEST WORK.WILL POST PICS OF NOT THE FIRST BUT THE SECOND SET OF LIFETIME CASH BACK WARRANTY A-ARMS.WILL WORK GREAT IF YOUR A CHIPPER.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 23 2004, 02:08 AM
> *i hope it is...
> but i just bought a new car last weekend and i just might make an appearance to clown grapevine since he wanted a piece   :0
> [snapback]2239740[/snapback]​*


 :uh: MIGHT MAKE AN APEARENCE WHAT :uh: YOUR PRIMER WON'T BE DRY YET :uh:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

here are the pics of the bad ass tri-cities[attachmentid=43338][attachmentid=43338] a-arms


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=43341]


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Lowcos customs would be happy to build you a set that are reinforced properly :cheesy:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

JEFF, WHO THA FUCK YOU THINK YOU ARE,.YOU NEVER KLOWNED ANY ONE WITH THOSE RAGADDY, HUNKS OF JUNK YOU PUT OUT!!!!! TAKES MORE THAN PRIMER AND SWITCHES TO MAKE A RIDE!!!! YOU WANT ME ,..BRING SOME THING PRETTY,.. PAINT,CHROME,GUTS,TVS,WHEELS,MURALS,..YOU KNOW ALL THA STUFF ''YOU DON'T GOT'' AND THEN BRING IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Sep 23 2004, 07:57 PM
> *JEFF, WHO THA FUCK YOU THINK YOU ARE,.YOU NEVER KLOWNED ANY ONE WITH THOSE RAGADDY, HUNKS OF JUNK YOU PUT OUT!!!!!  TAKES MORE THAN PRIMER AND SWITCHES TO MAKE A RIDE!!!!  YOU WANT ME ,..BRING SOME THING PRETTY,.. PAINT,CHROME,GUTS,TVS,WHEELS,MURALS,..YOU KNOW ALL THA STUFF ''YOU DON'T GOT'' AND THEN BRING IT!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2241659[/snapback]​*


if i remember correclty you almost cleared a pop can last time, and you said your pumps were messed up and you were going single and we could do it again then. well now i got me something new and messed with it a little and want to see what kind of chips i have now. don't worry it does have paint, interior and a new top. just no clear on the trunk  . 

but if you don't want to thats cool with me.


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 23 2004, 07:06 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :uh: MIGHT MAKE AN APEARENCE WHAT :uh: YOUR PRIMER WON'T BE DRY YET :uh:
> [snapback]2241594[/snapback]​*


don't worry about my car you just get a new A-arm with in the next two days :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

what time does everything start?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 23 2004, 07:28 PM
> *[attachmentid=43341]
> [snapback]2241636[/snapback]​*


did u happen to have your wheels turn when this happened??? looks like it was only pushed on one side which would happen if the wheels where turn but then again what do i know


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

*NICK GET MY ASADA READY :biggrin:*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

CHECK THIS OUT PUTO<-- I MEAN PATO, LIKE I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE, IF YOU WOULD HAVE GIVEN ME THE STOCK ARMS FOR THE EXCHANGE LIKE THE DEAL WAS 4+ MONTHS AGO, I WOULD HAVE MADE YOU A SET ANYWAY YOU WANTED THEM, BUT YOU DECIDED NOT TO.

DONT USE NICK AS AN EXCUSSE CAUSE I REMEMBER YOU COMING DOWN HERE TO BUY A MOTOR SATURDAY OF THE CRUZ IN YAKIMA, AND YOU DIDNT BRING THEM, I CALLED YOU ONCE WHEN I WAS IN YAKIMA, YOU SAID YOU WOULD CALL ME BACK IN 5 MIN. AND NEVER DID. 

SO AS OF 4 MONTHS LATER AND NOT GETTING THE OTHER HALF OF THE DEAL I VOIDED YOUR WARRANTY, SO GO HEAD AND POST ALL THE PICTURES YOU WANT, I DONT CARE, BUT DO YOUR SELF A FAVOR AND FOLLOW THROUGH ON THE DEALS YOU MAKE AND GET A REINFORCED FRAME SO YOU CAN STOP FUCKING UP THE REST OF YOUR CAR AND DONT FORGET TO TURN YOUR WHEELS STRAIGHT. IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY TO ME CALL ME YOU KNOW THE # AND I WILL BE THERE ON SATURDAY IF YOU WANT TO SAY IT TO MY FACE.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 23 2004, 07:50 PM
> *Lowcos customs would be happy to build you a set that are reinforced properly :cheesy:
> [snapback]2241643[/snapback]​*


JASON JUST DONT TAKE A CREDIT CARD FROM PATO CAUSE IT WILL MORE LIKELY TO BE OVER THE LIMIT, JUST ASK IAN


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 23 2004, 10:45 PM
> *if i remember correclty you almost cleared a pop can last time, and you said your pumps were messed up and you were going single and we could do it again then. well now i got me something new and messed with it a little and want to see what kind of chips i have now. don't worry it does have paint, interior and a new top. just no clear on the trunk  .
> 
> but if you don't want to thats cool with me.
> [snapback]2241902[/snapback]​*


hey whose car did u buy?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Sep 24 2004, 12:46 AM
> *hey whose car did u buy?
> [snapback]2242163[/snapback]​*


so what you busting out with?????????? :0


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 24 2004, 01:57 AM
> *so what you busting out with?????????? :0
> [snapback]2242167[/snapback]​*


dont got a car nomore :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Sep 24 2004, 12:59 AM
> *dont got a car nomore :biggrin:
> [snapback]2242170[/snapback]​*


I know you sold it i was wondering what you had up your sleeve :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 23 2004, 09:45 PM
> *if i remember correclty you almost cleared a pop can last time, and you said your pumps were messed up and you were going single and we could do it again then. well now i got me something new and messed with it a little and want to see what kind of chips i have now. don't worry it does have paint, interior and a new top. just no clear on the trunk  .
> 
> but if you don't want to thats cool with me.
> [snapback]2241902[/snapback]​*


NO CLEAR ON THE TRUNK ?YOU PUTTING NAKED BITCHES ON THE TURNK TOO?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2004, 10:16 AM
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  HMMMMM OK I'VE HAD ONE COME OUT THIS YEAR BUT YOU HAV'NT HAD A CAR OUT SO YOUR TURN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2240377[/snapback]​*


WELL IM NOT A CAMRA GUY BUT I WOULD FIGURE THAT IT COST MORE TO BUILD A CAR THEN IT DOES TO PUT OUT A VIDEO, BUT LIKE I SAID I DONT MAKE VIDEOS, BUT YOU BETTER "HOPP" TO IT CAUSE *TRUUCHA* PUTS OUT 4 DVD'S A YEAR, SO I THINK YOUR BEHIND


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 24 2004, 01:03 AM
> *NO CLEAR ON THE TRUNK ?YOU PUTTING NAKED BITCHES ON THE TURNK TOO?
> [snapback]2242172[/snapback]​*


 :0 Oh shit putting grapes too :biggrin: j/p


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 24 2004, 02:26 AM
> *:0 Oh shit putting grapes too :biggrin: j/p
> [snapback]2242185[/snapback]​*


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

yall are funny as hell, and agustin what happened to your car  ?

i just wonder whos getting butt hurt this saturday......isn't rob and agustines car supposed to go at it? :0 

i haven't heard any bets yet  :dunno: ...

lemme know before saturday so i can hit the bank


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2004, 11:28 PM
> *did u happen to have your wheels turn when this happened??? looks like it was only pushed on one side which would happen if the wheels where turn but then again what do i know
> [snapback]2242113[/snapback]​*


so true, the "ONE" time i seen you hop you couldn't keep your wheels straight. if you kept them straight maybe you wouldn't go through so many A-arms. you have gone through 3 pairs from two differant people with-in a year. just next time you hop have somebody hold your wheeel straight, please. because you are starting to make some good people look bad.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

We will be rollin out of Portland around 4:00pm today and hope to be in YAK by 8:00pm. 

Just a suggestion for people that hop, it's so easy to just buy a tie down and strap your steering wheel down when you hop it keeps the wheels nice and straight. We have been doing this for years with NO problems. 

And PAUL told me to tell you next time you need reinforced A-Arms to get ahold of him, we strap with BEER CANS much stronger then POP CANS, HA HA j/k....

We will see you all real soon :biggrin: 


THE JENDA'S


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

OH! almost forgot, THE QUESTION FOR TODAY IS:


WILL BLACK MAGIC BE THERE??? That should give you all something to ponder for today. And somebody straight DUE North of Portland in WA knows what I am talking about?? So whats it going to be...................................................... :dunno:  :ugh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 24 2004, 08:24 AM
> *OH! almost forgot, THE QUESTION FOR TODAY IS:
> WILL BLACK MAGIC BE THERE??? That should give you all something to ponder for today. And somebody straight DUE North of Portland in WA knows what I am talking about?? So whats it going to be......................................................  :dunno:    :ugh:
> [snapback]2242811[/snapback]​*



HOLY MOLY SOMTHIN BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW???????

AND RICK DONT START WITH YOUR TRUUCHA SHIT AGAIN, YOU KNOW THAT THE MONEY I SPENT IN CAMERAS AND COMPUTERS AND ALL THIS OTHER SHIT I COULD HAVE A MONSTER OF A HOPPER, JUST SAY YOU'D RATHER I HAVE A CAR THAN MAKE VIDEOS AND I'LL QUIT MAKING THESE AND JUMP IN THE PIT....... :0 

ITS ALREADY HOT IN YAKIMA I CAN FEEL THE HEAT COMMIN FROM ALL THE CODES, 503, 509, AND 206 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2004, 11:39 AM
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$RIDERS ONLY #2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> *********************SEPTEMBER, 25TH**********************
> ...



*THIS JUST IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
*A FULL SHOW CANDY LOWRIDER BIKE FRAME HAS BEEN DONATED TO THE RAFFLE BY OLSKOOLKADDY HES FINISHING IT RIGHT NOW AT AUTOCRAFT BODY SHOP RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

COME ON ***** YOU KNOW IT'S ALL LOVE, I HAVE TO DISH IT RIGHT BACK AT YOU, BUT LIKE YOU SAID WITH ALL THE EQUIPMENT YOU WOULD HAVE A TIGHT CAR, AND DONT FOR GET THE HOMIES FROM THE 425 AND 360


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 24 2004, 10:16 AM
> *COME ON ***** YOU KNOW IT'S ALL LOVE, I HAVE TO DISH IT RIGHT BACK AT YOU, BUT LIKE YOU SAID WITH ALL THE EQUIPMENT YOU WOULD HAVE A TIGHT CAR, AND DONT FOR GET THE HOMIES FROM THE 425 AND 360
> [snapback]2243157[/snapback]​*



YOU KNOW YOU MY DOG!!!!!, WE BATTLE ALL DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: 

YTA AND THOSE HOMIES OUT THERE TOO 425, AND 360!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

todays daily weather report for tomarrow is............

Tomorrow 
High: 86°
Low: 49°  :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OK RIDERS ITS ALMOST 7 AND IM OFF WORK, SO I WONT BE ON HERE TILL MONDAY, GRUMP IS HERE AND BIG TONY IS ON HIS WAY AND I'VE BEEN GETTING CALLS ALL DAY AND THE REST OF THE RIDERS THERE ON THERE WAY FROM ALL SIDES OF THE NORTHWEST, ILL SEE EVERYONE TOMARROW, CALL ME FOR ANYTHING YOU MAY NEED, THIS ONES FOR THE RIDERS, LETS DO IT, PEACE BIG NICKGARCIA 509-728-3946 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HOLY SHIT I SEE CAPONE CAD LOOKIN, WHATS UP DOG??????? SEE YOU TOMMAROW...........


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

:angry: i am fuckin pissed. i just got back from messing with my car and the fucker went up in flames :0 . not too bad but enough to kill my weekend and fuck up any chances of being able to hop it. but good luck to all that do and hope everybody has a good time.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 24 2004, 05:09 PM
> *:angry: i am fuckin pissed. i just got back from messing with my car and the fucker went up in flames :0 . not too bad but enough to kill my weekend and fuck up any chances of being able to hop it. but good luck to all that do and hope everybody has a good time.
> [snapback]2244146[/snapback]​*



*THERES THE HEART OF A REAL RIDER, NEVER GIVES UP AND HOPES FOR THE BEST FOR OTHER RIDERS* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YES IT IS I SAYS ME. IM OVER HERE WITH NICK THE DICK AND I BROUGHT HEAT. SO IF ANY OF YOU CHIPPIN ASS HOPPERS ARE COLD, STAND BY THE LOWCOS AND CATCH HEAT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ANYBODY ELSE FEEL THE HEAT? WHATS THE TEMPERATURE IN TRI CITIES?


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

jeff,...wow!!! you bought caca -stains car ,.. a built car!!!!! wow!!!! all talk,... no play makes you a dull guy!!!!!! mabe next year hu?????


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Sep 24 2004, 09:17 PM
> *jeff,...wow!!!  you bought caca -stains car ,.. a built car!!!!!    wow!!!!  all talk,... no play makes you a dull guy!!!!!!  mabe next year hu?????
> [snapback]2244777[/snapback]​*


you are a funny guy. his car had switches yes but was it a hopper? no it wasn't, i put a new pump in it and it was hittin pretty good. well at least better then a certain double pump i know of :0 . i can't help it if i have bad luck and don't try and front like everything always goes your way......i got you once don't make me build another to do it again. but good luck tomorrow if you hop and hope you don't break anything.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

damn its getting hot in the valley today!!!! Good luck to all the hoppers and riders!! much props for all the out of towners who made the trip...


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2004, 10:15 AM
> *THIS JUST IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A FULL SHOW CANDY LOWRIDER BIKE FRAME HAS BEEN DONATED TO THE RAFFLE BY OLSKOOLKADDY HES FINISHING IT RIGHT NOW AT AUTOCRAFT BODY SHOP RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2243152[/snapback]​*



Didn't get it done in time, but will be selling frame as soon as its done, will post pics!! too busy at work to finish in time, hit me up for more info!! this frame clowns on my old one


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

if you fuckers are reading this now, you should be cleaning your cars up. get off the computer.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

hello everybody, we are here in Yakima, and it is beautiful the sun is shinin and not a cloud in site. Nick, we have been callin you answer your phone! Hope to see everybody here soon. 


THE JENDA'S


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

were the DVD's on sale today? i got off work late and didn't show up until about 6 and all that drama happened so i bounced. heard it was pretty tight earlier.

Nick hit me up so i can get one of those dvd's off you.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

So what went down,anyone have pics from today?


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

A whole lot of bullshit, and more bullshit and did I mention bullshit.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

So was it as good as the first one?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

all I have to say to those who came was welcome to the 509!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

whats up grapevine!!


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

I second that!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

How's Pato doing this morning? What the fuck was that all about. Hope he's alright. He stood his ground pretty damn good.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Nick, for Riders Only #3 we should get a boxing ring set right up next to the pit!!! :dunno:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I THOUGHT THE HOPP PIT WAS THE BOXING RING :dunno: EVERYONE WAS FIGHTING IN THERE, LIKE HYPNNOTIC SAID BULLSHIT, BUNCH OF BULLSHIT


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

???? WHO WON THE RAFFLE ANYWAYS ?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

We were all prepared to go to Yakima......but were out crusing the night before and weren't able to leave in time in the morning (sleep deprivation).........plus the wifey got really sick......damn flu going around


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

You didnt not miss much.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 26 2004, 11:00 AM
> *You didnt not miss much.
> [snapback]2248454[/snapback]​*


Was the turnout and hop pretty good? or were there a lot of fights that dampenned the mood?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

The hop was ok I was hoping for more cars, but the hop was stopped a few times due to a few arguments.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

MAN YOU GUYS DO MAKE THE SHOW INTERESTING.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

who got the pictures???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

we should all be thankful no one was seriously injured.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

LOTS OF DRAMA ,..LOTS OF SPECTATORS (PEOPLE WIT NO CARZ!!) START'N SHIT' BUT THA RIDERZ CAME AND PUT 'EM ON THA BUMBER!!!!GOOD TRY NICK!!! AND THANKS 4 THA VIDEO SHOOT YOU DID TODAY ON OUR CLUB!!!! ,..COO TO SEE ALL YA LIL PEEPS IN THA 509 REP'N THER SHIT!!!!!! OH YA,.. MY HOMIE PATO(WIT THA RED EURO MONTE) IS ALL RIGHT!!!!!! SHIT!!!--HE WON THA RAFFLE!!!! 0SC COILS,2 MOTERS,A FAKE ADEX,AND SOME HOSES!! KNOW ITS TIME TO REPLACE! ALL THA SHIT HE BROKE!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

BIG UP'S TO GRAPEVINE FOR THE GAS HOPPS AFTER THE SHOW, LOOKED GOOD HOMIE, YOU SHOULD HAVE PULLED IT IN TO THE PIT


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 26 2004, 03:38 PM
> *BIG UP'S TO GRAPEVINE FOR THE GAS HOPPS AFTER THE SHOW, LOOKED GOOD HOMIE, YOU SHOULD HAVE PULLED IT IN TO THE PIT
> [snapback]2249489[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MAYBE NEXT YEAR!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 26 2004, 06:38 PM
> *BIG UP'S TO GRAPEVINE FOR THE GAS HOPPS AFTER THE SHOW, LOOKED GOOD HOMIE, YOU SHOULD HAVE PULLED IT IN TO THE PIT
> [snapback]2249489[/snapback]​*


Damn straight hommie that shit was hitting good bro you should have hopped it, big ups to Pato for putting it down the monte looked good :biggrin: Localpride repersenting

Big ups to Nick for the photo shoot today, sorry i missed it but thanks for showing some hometown love :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Sep 26 2004, 02:16 PM
> *we should all be thankful no one was seriously injured.
> [snapback]2248860[/snapback]​*


True that man too many bullshit fight


----------



## BigBlackLincoln (May 10, 2004)

Does anyone have pics?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

so who hopped what?? what did what?? any pictures :0


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Results Pics who won the hop who won the Boxing


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

I wonder what will be on tha next StreEtSt*rs vide0?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

NICK SAID NO BOXING


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

where the pics at?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

NICK WILL HAVE THEM POSTED TOMORROW


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 28 2004, 01:38 AM
> *NICK WILL HAVE THEM POSTED TOMORROW
> [snapback]2252321[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 28 2004, 03:38 AM
> *NICK WILL HAVE THEM POSTED TOMORROW
> [snapback]2252321[/snapback]​*



Its tomorrow POSt pics already


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

OK NICK I BOUGHT YOU A LITTLE TIME BUT NOW WE NEED THE PICTURE'S

TUESDAY 9:00 AM.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

9:53 AM PICS PLEASE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sorry people but i dont have my lap top with me, they wont be up till tonight, i did say tuesday but i didnt say in the morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2004, 10:07 AM
> *sorry people but i dont have my lap top with me, they wont be up till tonight, i did say tuesday but i didnt say in the morning :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253012[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

GUESS WE NEED TO READ THE FINE PRINT


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

its night time already


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY WHATS UP RICK JUST DROPPING IN TO SAY WHAT UP AND TO SAY THAT THE HOP WAS COOL THE BOXING WAS A JOKE BUT I CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS AND NICK POST SOME PICS J/K LOL LOL AND WHEN IS THE DVD GOING TO BE DONE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

*



Originally posted by BIG NICK@Sep 28 2004, 10:07 AM
sorry people but i dont have my lap top with me, they wont be up till tonight, i did say tuesday but i didnt say in the morning :biggrin:  :biggrin:
[snapback]2253012[/snapback]​

Click to expand...

CHIPPER :biggrin:*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

super chipper :angry: where the pictures


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Are the boxing and bottle hitting pics gonna be on a seperate post? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

it's wednesday and still o pics?? j/p


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 28 2004, 11:31 PM
> *it's wednesday and still o pics?? j/p
> [snapback]2254557[/snapback]​*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

503503503503503503


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

thank you for your patience friends, pics will be up in t minus 20 minutes

stay tuned

and usopdx what does 503503503503 mean??? but ya i agree lol

and tone, your the iron man champ lol you know what im talkin bout chipper :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

long 20 minutessssssss


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

20 Yakimese minutes, didn't you know?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I'VE RESIZED THEM 5 TIMES THIS IS FUCKIN STUPID FUCKIN BULLSHIT!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

what the problem nick


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*OK LETS TRY IT AGAIN, HERES MY DOG........*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

***** got a $4500 camra and a $3500 computer but can only post 1 single picture


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

hayHAY RICK YOU WANT TO MAKE ME SOME POP CAN A ARMS..


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

you from the tri cities too you should now how, but im out of pepsi only have sprite cans left


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HOLY SHIT IT WORKED HAAAAAA, AND ITS A $5000 CAMERA, BUT WHOS COUNTING


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Sep 29 2004, 04:16 PM
> *hayHAY RICK YOU WANT TO MAKE ME SOME POP CAN A ARMS..
> [snapback]2256312[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 
BEER CANS ARE STRONGER


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=121325&st=200

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*FOR MORE PICS CLICK HERE* [/SIZE]


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 29 2004, 05:11 PM
> *OK LETS TRY IT AGAIN, HERES MY DOG........
> [snapback]2256295[/snapback]​*


hey I know that guy :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 29 2004, 10:44 PM
> *hey I know that guy :biggrin:
> [snapback]2256932[/snapback]​*



YA ITS THE IRON MAN CHAMPION :0 :0 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you still workin on pics or are they in another topic,or just said f it?

i am interested in seeing the northwest riders showin "how they do it"

could you atleast anounce who won what. and what inches took each class? thanks


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 29 2004, 04:21 PM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=121325&st=200
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ...






CLICK HERE JUANDIK ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

THANKS BIG NICK I SAW THAT THREAD LAST NIGHT.......MAN WASHINGTON IS DOING IT FOR SURE.


I WAS SHOCKED TO SEE GRAPEVINE SWANGIN ON THE BUMPER RIDEN DOWN THE STREET I WAS LIKE DAMN :0 THATS HOT.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 4 2004, 10:35 AM
> *THANKS BIG NICK I SAW THAT THREAD LAST NIGHT.......MAN WASHINGTON IS DOING IT FOR SURE.
> I WAS SHOCKED TO SEE GRAPEVINE SWANGIN ON THE BUMPER RIDEN DOWN THE STREET I WAS LIKE DAMN :0  THATS HOT.
> [snapback]2266175[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Oct 4 2004, 04:06 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2266661[/snapback]​*



OH YA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Oct 4 2004, 05:06 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2266661[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

THE HOP OFF SUCKED HELLA TO MUCH DRAMA OVER STUPID SHIT


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 8 2004, 02:11 AM
> *THE HOP OFF SUCKED HELLA TO MUCH DRAMA OVER STUPID SHIT
> [snapback]2276727[/snapback]​*


Unless you were one of the foos that got beat up?????the hop was alright!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

no it sucked they just fucked it up for next year hey TwOtYme what size ur rims on ur elco and da width


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

13x7s is the only way to go! :thumbsup: 


why?????are you intrested there for sale!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

I THOUGHT U HAD 20'S ON IT THATS ALL I WANT FOR MINE


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

YO WASSUP FLISIANO WHOS THE JOKER THAT THOUGHT U HAD 20s WHATA RETARD 13 TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 8 2004, 11:24 PM
> *I THOUGHT U HAD 20'S ON IT THATS ALL I WANT FOR MINE
> [snapback]2279107[/snapback]​*


You are probobly thinking of the elco from lifetime car club.


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

Sup Jason? You all, Homie was doing it big this weekend. Had freak hoes with wet panties on lock! #1 representa on in the 5.0.9.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Oct 8 2004, 11:23 PM
> *YO WASSUP FeLIcIANO WHOS THE JOKER THAT THOUGHT U HAD 20s  WHATA RETARD  13 TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> [snapback]2279208[/snapback]​*


nice pic homie, been awhile since i seen that car!!!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hey fuck u 509 pim fuck 13's to small for a big ass car rollin on 14s especially wen u got hydros


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Oct 9 2004, 01:23 AM
> *YO WASSUP FLISIANO WHOS THE JOKER THAT THOUGHT U HAD 20s  WHATA RETARD  13 TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> [snapback]2279208[/snapback]​*


was up homeboy????thats my son in your ride !!
how you doin in spokane????hit me up!!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

that sucks,..no'' hop what you brought'' ,..this year,.. maybe next year nick???? ,..oh yeah,.. where is nick??????? :biggrin:!!!! don't let this topic die!!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jan 2 2006, 05:21 AM~4532164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY GRAPE, DID YOU THROW THAT ON THERE TO GET ME GOIN?


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

What up GRUMP long time no c :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 2 2006, 10:38 AM~4534289
> *HEY GRAPE, DID YOU THROW THAT ON THERE TO GET ME GOIN?
> *


yep!!!!! lets get tha '06 season go'n!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 2 2006, 02:38 PM~4534289
> *HEY GRAPE, DID YOU THROW THAT ON THERE TO GET ME GOIN?
> *


Still not the HOTTEST big body like you CLAIMED it to be


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

oh. well, i never saw a hotter non radical.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

so no hop off this year?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jul 21 2006, 12:36 AM~5814610
> *so no hop off this year?
> *


I would guess no.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

did this happen yet?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

are we there yet?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 17 2008, 11:06 AM~10888593
> *are we there yet?
> *


IS BEEN A LONG DRIVE TO GET TO THIS SHOW


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 17 2008, 11:06 AM~10888593
> *are we there yet?
> *


IS BEEN A LONG DRIVE TO GET TO THIS SHOW


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 21 2004, 12:55 AM~2233770
> *THIS IS AN OLD TOPIC. NICK, UR FAT. GET A JOB
> 
> 
> *


----------

